
Helicopter Money - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_money
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Although very similar concepts have been previously defended by various
people including Major Douglas and the Social Credit Movement, Nobel winning
economist Milton Friedman is known to be the one who coined the term
'helicopter money' in the now famous paper "The Optimum Quantity of Money"
(1969), where he included the following parable:

Let us suppose now that one day a helicopter flies over this community and
drops an additional $1,000 in bills from the sky, which is, of course, hastily
collected by members of the community. Let us suppose further that everyone is
convinced that this is a unique event which will never be repeated."

